# Dangerous Circovirus



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is some more info on the Circovirus that I have now found out is in NC. It is also infecting cats and they are thinking it may be airborne. 
Deadly, new circovirus disease sickening dogs around the country: What dog lovers need to know right now (with video) | PennLive.com


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

I think this may be more trustworthy information

https://www.avma.org/kb/resources/pages/circovirus-in-dogs-frequently-asked-questions.aspx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes I saw that link also. I think it is important to be in the know but not to panic. I discussed this with my vet and he said that it mocks Parvo and is treated much like Parvo. He said he is seeing more and more case of Distemper over anything else and that if this Circovirus was so contagious it would be spreading like wildfire and that perfectly healthy vaccinated dogs are carriers and they are not sure yet why some actually come down with it and some just carry it.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the info!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info!!!


----------

